# Another thumbs up for C&S ;)



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

Just wanted to add my 2p to the numerous positive comments for Clean & Shiny ... bought a small W Brightener sample from the guys off ebay, which (due to the vagaries of RM) never arrived... called John to ask if it might have got lost in the post or maybe accidentally not sent, and he said no worries, will ship another right away - which arrived next day 

Also bought a pack of other things, all of which arrived speedily (well, until they got to the CityLink depot - useless lot!) so many thanks to these guys, great service!


----------

